# Black Ops Duece: Party Up



## HeadieNugz (Aug 15, 2013)

So, any PS3 or Xbox Black Ops 2 players in the house?
Its always hard to find a chill lobby, let alone one thats 420 friendly and will wait between roads for a quick bowl sesh.

Soooo.... Lets use this thread to party up, and also discuss any strategies/tips that are generally effective for play.
No glitches please, theres Youtube and 1001 other forums for that. 
I'm on PS3, always down for a good Zombies run or to scrape some lobbies in Multiplayer.
Go ahead and add me, MarltonTheMighty.


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 15, 2013)

We need a BF3 version of this thread


----------

